# Wow! MY huge pile of gold pins!



## yvonbug (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't been on here for a while, but when I got on today, I saw this old topic of Rusty's and I wanted to show off an old pic of (ugh, me!), with my 5 gallon buckets worth of gold pins I had dumped on a spread on my front lawn. This is old. It's 1991, Nov. 7th. There is a small bucket behind me that is full of gold plating beads, also. I was a pretty good dumpster diver back then. I lived in Silicon Valley at the time. (Mountain View) And I had so much fun doing all that! Just thought I'd throw this in. Hi! Rusty!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow! :shock:


----------



## yvonbug (Mar 7, 2012)

It's hard to believe that was 21 years ago. I was 34 there. But even if I looked like a punk, that gold sure looked good, huh?


----------



## Geo (Mar 7, 2012)

are you fishing? ok, ill bite. you look beautiful. you deserve a pile of gold. :mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 7, 2012)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Claudie (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't see any pins? :|


----------



## Geo (Mar 7, 2012)

:lol: :lol: scroll the picture down.where are you looking?


----------



## Claudie (Mar 7, 2012)

DUH! :shock: I see them now. I don't know how it missed them the first time.... :|


----------



## artart47 (Mar 8, 2012)

Dad said to marry for pins and beads the first time and for love the second time.

I diden't take his advice! If I could only go back and do it over!

artart47


----------



## kuma (Mar 10, 2012)




----------

